# african grey parrot wanted



## chippy (Apr 5, 2009)

hi, I'm looking to buy a hand reared baby african grey parrot.  We already own one.. he's 3 now.. I've searched online but an very warey of alot of the ads so thought I'd post on here to see if there are any trusted breeders around the essex (uk) area? :thumbup1:
Thanks alot


----------



## Greylover (Jun 9, 2009)

Don't know if I'm too far away but I have some babies. I'm based in Hampshire.

I can be contacted on [email protected]


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

It would be worth the drive for one of Lesleys babies


----------



## Greylover (Jun 9, 2009)

Thank you :blush:


----------



## chippy (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks alot... how much do you charge for the babies?


----------



## Greylover (Jun 9, 2009)

If you send me an email at [email protected] I'll be able to give you all the information on the babies.


----------



## kayburdett (May 30, 2009)

Try here too African Grey Parrots Are What We Do At The African Grey Parrot Centre Paula and Rick may be closer they are in herts and are highly recommended as breeders


----------



## marymoore (May 15, 2011)

hello are you still looking for african grey parrots?
we have them availble for you in our farm they are well train love the company of other pets ourparrots are talkative and we supply for stores and as pets in the house you conmtact for more information about this birds


----------

